# PPP script?



## bsdnub (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Sierra 320U AirCard 4G, and to connect to the internet in terminal *I* have to type [cmd=]ppp -ddial provider[/cmd]. Is there a way to make a script for my connection and one for disconnect?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## bsdnub (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, *I* got it worked out by myself. I just added this in the rc.conf:


```
/etc/rc.conf

# Enable PPP Connection
ppp_enable=YES
ppp_profile="provider"
ppp_mode="-ddial"
```

Now when *I* boot my laptop it is connected to the internet.


----------

